# Dryer Venting



## GolfnRL (Apr 8, 2008)

Installing a new Whirlpool gas dryer.  Gonna stack it on top of the new whirlpool washer.  I have to run a completely new vent as I have moved the dryer from it's  previous location.  Is it OK to vent the dryer out the roof?  I thought about venting it out the soffet but read somewhere that kind of venting is prone to putting humid air back in the attic. If I vent out the soffet the vent run will be about 25' with 3 90's.  Venting out the roof about 12' and one 90. Any suggestions?


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 9, 2008)

The best route for a dryer vent is straight out through a wall. 
Most common route is down through the floor then out through the wall.

Venting through your soffit will lead to trouble with moisture and the lint all over your wall will look pretty bad too. The worst possible thing you can do though is to let it exhaust wide open where it sits, under your home, in your basement or in your attic.


----------



## GolfnRL (Apr 9, 2008)

Well...I moved the dryer to an interior wall and venting straight out to the outside isn't an option.  I chose that option because it required less plumbing and no electrical re-wire etc. Now I just need to figure out the best option to vent the dryer. I watched a video at this old house ( I think) web site and venting through the roof looked relatively simple.  Piercing the roof isn't something I would normally consider but in this case it might be my best option.


----------



## Hube (Apr 9, 2008)

If it is a shorter, straighter route, then go up and out thru the roof . Install a proper weather cap , flashing, rain skirt, etc. If you are in a snow area, then terminate the cap approx 3' above the surface of the roof. Make sure you have a 'backdraft' damper installed in or at the cap.

Note; soffit installations are quite ok too, if you put the proper "T" shaped exhaust cap at the soffit .This "T" shaped cap has built in 'backdraft' flappers, and when the dryer is on the air is discharged at right angles.So no significant amount of air will ever go back thru the perforated soffit.
Whatever way you decide make sure it is the shortest and uses the less elbows, etc.


----------

